# Mineral Makeup for Bridal



## amyzon (Nov 3, 2008)

I just wanted to see how some of you experienced MUAs feel about Mineral Makeup for brides... I'm testing the waters of freelance makeup artistry on the side and currently building a list of foundations I want to purchase to cover a broad range of skin tones... I want to buy a palette, or possibly a few MUFE face/body makeup foundations (I have found the one I used to cover a wide range of caucasian skin tones)... And I love the way mineral makeup gives a flawfless finish over liquid makeup.  I'd like to know in your experience if this photographs well and if you think this is a good idea... My plan was to buy 4 or 5 high quality universal mineral makeup shades to compliment the palette/liquid makeups I would use.  Any input would be highly appreciated!

Mods please move this if it would be better suited to the recs forum!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Stefani188 (Nov 20, 2008)

I work freelance for Pur Minerals, and I use mineral make-up for brides all the time.  However, Pur Minerals has a lower level of mica and is a matte make-up.  Some mineral make-ups like Bare Escentuals aren't always as great for bridal make-up because the extra shine and glitter from the mica can reflect back on the photo and show a shiny face.  
  But I use Pur Minerals all the time in my store and on location for brides.  It works great for a natural look that every bride wants.  Just enhances their natural beauty and lets great skin shine through.  
  There is no oil or talc in Pur Minerals so you don't have to worry about getting oily as the day goes on.  
  If I were you, I'd invest in a couple of shades for your make-up kit.


----------



## madame_morbid (Nov 22, 2008)

Mineral make up doesn't photograph very well generally. Its natural light reflecting qualities generally mean that it can look very shiny when photographed. I would stick with something like MAC Face and Body for those that need light coverage, and then have a few palettes of a good coverage foundation such as RCMA or Cinema Secrets to ensure that there is a shade in your kit to suit every client.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!  I was definitely looking for a low or mica-free formula for the mineral foundation because I have heard the same things about how mica photographs shiny.  I use UD and it supposed to be mica free (supposedly!).  I will definitely check out Pur minerals, so thanks for the suggestion.  I think they would make a really pretty finish over the foundation - I'd like to get a nice palette like Cinema Secrets for good coverage


----------



## Caracoco (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a bride last year who insisted I use her BE mineral foundation.  Her skin was quite dry and I was reluctant to use it because of flash issues etc, but it turned out great.  Here is her pic:

http://www.rochelleobrien.com/gallery/images/1201553999FARNWORTH-PITA%20071a.jpg

I haven't used it since though.


----------

